# closed clubface at top of backswing



## jdchelsea (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello all

Took a video of my swing last night just to see how it looked. Noticed on it that my clubface appears very closed at the top of my backswing. Should I really worry about this if my irons are going pretty straight? My bad shot with my irons are hooky-would this be the cause? Could I be making negative compensations later on in my swing to square the face at impact. Let me know if you see anything I should work on. Ps My grip is neutral.

Anyway here's the vid, I know its dark, not very good quality (used phone) and it would be better if I was hitting balls but you can't have everything 


[video=youtube;JpBS1cLUx_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpBS1cLUx_U&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

You're brave.. I'd be hitting the ceiling and taking divots out of the lammie floor.

Left wrist looks a fraction bowed, right hand grip could be a little more 'in the fingers'.

Does it look closed when you swing in the garden as opposed to trying to 'flatten it out' in the living room?


----------



## jdchelsea (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah it's closed like this wherever I am lol

When I went to get fitted for my new driver the pro noticed my closed position at the top and suggested a quick fix would be to move my right hand more round to the right or clockwise on the grip. This works but thought it might be damaging in the long term to have an non neutral grip. Is that what you mean by more in the fingers?

Ps we're getting a new floor next week so divots were allowed by the greenkeepers  holes in the roof would have been frowned upon.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

Generally moving your right hand clockwise makes the right grip too strong and closes the face. A strong grip (as per the pros) generally consists of a slightly stronger left hand whilst the right hand remains more  neutral... Zach Johnson has his left AND right hand strong and gets the club really closed at the top.

Do you interlock? I can't tell from the vid


----------



## jdchelsea (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah I interlock. Tried the overlap grip but the club never felt secure in my hands. Why?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok, let me make this CLEAR...... (to avoid confusion)

1) The angle of your video isn't good, you need it higher to see properly what the clubface and shoulder plane is.

2) If you are hitting the ball properly you needen't change either your grip of your wrist position at the top... it's purely your own chioce.


You asked if it could cause hooks and the answer is YES. If you have your right hand too strong (to the right of the grip)... (or 'under' it) then there's a tendancy to shut the club through impact

If your left wrist is bowed you have to REALLY clear your left side through the downswing else you'll hook it.... you could look at trying to improve that in your swing :thup:

Put the two together and yes you might occasionally hook it, drop below the plane on the downswing and you'll probably block it.

I would start by getting another video, think about the wrist position and the grip... maybe.

Here's what often happens with interlocking, you interlock *too deep*... and frankly I'm GUILTY of this too, it makes the club a bit close to the right palm..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s1QqyQ26W0

N:B Grip changes are HARD to do as it's the only connection to the club, change something and it's going to feel WELL WEIRD for ages and from your vid it's hard to be conclusive.


----------



## jdchelsea (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers j1. I'll try and get a few more videos higher and some face on too. I might even go crazy and film myself actually hitting some balls.........outside of course


----------



## Mattyboy (Jun 17, 2012)

Get a 'swingyde' if its wrist hinge related (I cant tell from the vid if its the hinge or the grip). You can hit balls with it and if you are too shut (or open) the gyde will not sit on your left wrist at the top.


----------

